# Depression



## atcfisherman

Question about depression. I have been fighting depression for about 20 years and I finally decided to seek help. People at my church don't really know, other than a few close friends and my family. I have always been told that depression was just "in your head" and wasn't a real illness.

Well, I am here to say that it is. I have prayed many times for God to remove it and I have finally come to terms that it might be one of my "thorns in the flesh" problems where His Grace is enough to get me through. Much of my depression has been over bad choices throughout my life. Now they might not seem bad to others, but when you knew what God had lined out for you during high school and chose not to go that route, even to the point that you could never go there again, it is sometimes difficult to swallow. And heck, I am now 44!!! 

I gave up several sports scholarships and didn't go to college right away b/c I was "in love". Well, that love wasn't the true love of my life like my wife is and I wasted 8 years. Now I have been happily married for over 16 years and have graduated college with my chemistry degree and have been working in my field at a place for 8 years now and enjoy it. I love the outdoors (fishing, hunting, etc) and I am very involved with my church all the time, singing tenor in our choir and on our praise team, and solos at church, weddings, and funerals. I really enjoy doing these things, but sometimes my depression is so bad that I don't do them.

Another issue has been that my wife and I haven't been able to have a child and that is really adding to my depression. Seeing friends from high school who now have grandkids really gets me. I had an aunt and uncle die in their mid 90's all alone b/c they didn't have kids and I don't want that.

Anyway, what are you thoughts about depression and about God healing it? Is is something that someone just has to "make up their mind" not to be depressed? Is depression something that satan and the demons use? Comments, suggestion and prayers are much welcomed.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*In his time*

The best Physician is Jesus Christ and it is very obvious you have him,And now you have me brother to pray with you and for you on 2cool.Nothing more powerfull than that.


----------



## Team Burns

Glad you are getting help! Prayers sent! Depression, I am sure some 2coolers can give you better advice then me. As for not being able to have a child; I know that is tough! If you have question you can always pm me.


----------



## grandpa cracker

I`ve been trying to reply for over an hour, technology pfffft. Anyway, how about this... you, by you`re own testament, have been saved. I assumed it was by grace through faith in Jesus Christ as I don`t know of any other way.
Faith as small as the the grain of a mustard seed can move mountains. I`m
going to see if that is true, again. When it succeeds, give OUR Father the glory.

Heavenly Father, in the name of Your Son Jesus Christ, I command this demon of depression to cast itself into Hell and to never return to this child of Yours.
Jesus, , you know us and our hearts , when we take our eyes off of you ,we start
to sink as Peter did but all we have to do is take a hold of your reaching hand.
Put a new song in ATC`s heart Lord and may he seek YOU in his time of trouble.
May his faith and obedience to YOU be the factor of sending this depression
to where it belongs.
He is loved Lord and we refuse to let Satan influence ATC to take his eyes off
of YOU. I ask this in the name of our Lord Jesus. It is done.


----------



## melvinrod

Hello Brother;
I have read your post and will be praying for you, Change your focus and you will change your life, ''only believe,only believe all things are possible to him that believes'', because it doubt that is the enemy.This is not to say I have perfected this in my life. Isaiah 26-3 States ''Thou wilt keep _him_ in perfect peace, _whose_ mind _is_ stayed _on thee_: because he trusteth in thee.Trust ye in the LORD for ever: for in the LORD JEHOVAH _is_ everlasting strength.God Bless ''Faith is the audacity to believe God will fulfill His word.''


----------



## Bonito

atcfisherman,
I have dealt with depression over the years. Mine comes and goes. I , like you will pray and ask God to take it away. My biggest problem is sometimes I don't get out of God's way. I don't let Him truely handle it and think I can handle it in my own way. It's a hard thing to do. Satan is the master of all lies. Including being healed from depression. When you pray, let it go. Put the depressed thought out of your head and don't let them come back. If I start thinking bad thoughts, I have trained myself to shut it off and fill my mind with something else. Scriptures / Fishing / etc...
Just don't let yourself go there. I still get depressed, but only for a short time. 

It sounds to me like you are someone who overthinks things and you can't get them out of your mind. I know this from experience. God will get you through this but you need to be a soldier and let Him lead you and instruct you on being strong. 

Train yourself and don't let yourself go there ! You will start to improve over time and the depression will become less and less.

I pray in agreement with Grandpa. Father, cast out this depression. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## atcfisherman

Thanks for the replies. It is truly appreciated! Yes, I often over analyze things. That is my analytical side which is very strong, although I have a very creative side too with my music.

I find myself sometimes wondering if God will heal me or if He won't. I am very much like Thomas in the bible and always need proof. From a scientific standpoint, I see and saw the proof of God from His wonderful complex creation. From my sinful side, I saw proof that Jesus Christ was the only way for salvation b/c I was such a sinful person that there was no way I could ever save myself. Heck, no one can even say themselves from just 1 simple sin, thus is why we all need a savior, which is Jesus Christ.

I have been wanting to post this for a long time, but didn't. I do feel somewhat releived that I have done it now. We we are saved, the bible says we are new creatures. It just seems like my life has been a "SlOW" change where I hear some people have a change automatically. Am I totally saved? YES b/c I have trusted in Jesus Christ and Him alone for my salvation. Have I totally been changed? No, but I suspect it has been b/c of me not letting go and letting God take full control. Which might be part of my depression.

Anyway, thanks to all who have replies. It means a lot to me more than you will ever know.


----------



## melvinrod

*atcfisherman*

It is the'' valley of decision'' .Yea though I walk through the of death I will fear no evil for thou art with me. Thy rod thy staff they comfort me. We decide if we are going stay or move on.He will lead you by the still waters where there is peace.


----------



## RockportRobert

PM your way, brother.


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Poor Old You*

:bounce:Hey Brother Baytownian, get up off your arse, hold your chin up and go check you *PM's*. I don't have kids at 54 and battling depression for over 40 years. Get up Soldier we got work to do.


----------



## Team Burns

atcfisherman said:


> Thanks for the replies. It is truly appreciated! Yes, I often over analyze things. That is my analytical side which is very strong, although I have a very creative side too with my music.
> 
> I find myself sometimes wondering if God will heal me or if He won't. I am very much like Thomas in the bible and always need proof. From a scientific standpoint, I see and saw the proof of God from His wonderful complex creation. From my sinful side, I saw proof that Jesus Christ was the only way for salvation b/c I was such a sinful person that there was no way I could ever save myself. Heck, no one can even say themselves from just 1 simple sin, thus is why we all need a savior, which is Jesus Christ.
> 
> I have been wanting to post this for a long time, but didn't. I do feel somewhat releived that I have done it now. We we are saved, the bible says we are new creatures. It just seems like my life has been a "SlOW" change where I hear some people have a change automatically. Am I totally saved? YES b/c I have trusted in Jesus Christ and Him alone for my salvation. Have I totally been changed? No, but I suspect it has been b/c of me not letting go and letting God take full control. Which might be part of my depression.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all who have replies. It means a lot to me more than you will ever know.


God heals and also uses people to help us. If there is someone in your church or a counselor you can go to, take advantage of it. God takes care of the details for us in my opinion, but we need to reach out. It could be a layperson, counselor, minister, 2cooler, or institution (helped with no child for me). God Bless and I will continue to pray for you!


----------



## Blue02

ATC, I wil be praying for you. I live in Austin and know that you may be a ways a way but pm me if you ever would like to meet up or want to bend my ear. We all deal with things differently and for that matter all face different challenges in our lives. Don't feel bad about what you are facing or even the need for help. There is absolutely no shame in that. Where ever you live go talk to a Christian counseler or even maybe someone on staff at the church you go to. The fact that you are saved and have trusted in Christ as your Lord and Savior is the first step. Know that Jesus feels what you are feeling now and knows what you are going through. He will be your rock and your shield.

And I am sure that God who began the good work within you will keep right on helping you grow in His grace until His task within you is finally finished on that day when Jesus Christ returns. _Philippians 1: 6_


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I think a lot of us are fimilar with your feelings. So there is a lot of good advise here. The bible says to let god into your heart and he can get rid our anxieties. It is repeated several times. I will say a prayer for you. Thank you for your courage to post your problem seeking help. This is your faith reaching out. God Bless.


----------



## tennisplayer2

Prayers sent. Please seek help. I have a brother who is bipolar (manic depression), who is on medication.


----------



## Seeker

atcfisherman, read Isaiah 43:2. He tells me, "If you do not believe me, TEST ME!" I tell you the truth. It is spoken in the gospel of Matthew. Whatever is depressing you, turn it over to the foot of the cross and let him carry the burden. He has already paid the price. Oh yea of little faith, test me. Drop your pride, test me.... 

I tested him and trust me, he showed me.


----------



## impulse

Depression is real and it's a disease, not unlike cancer, diabetes and heart disease.

Pray, yes. But God will do for you what you CAN'T do for yourself, not what you WON'T do for yourself. Pray all you want and your cancer isn't going to heal itself, you'll still have blood sugar problems and you may keel over from a heart attack. If someone near me has a heart attack, I'll pray- while we're on the way to the hospital.

Get professional help. Don't get discouraged because it may take several different treatments to find the right one and get it dialled in.


----------



## essayons75

Our director of worship (minister of music), a very successful and talented man had a sermon on the struggles of depression, his included, when our pastor was traveling and there was not a dry eye in the pews. It is something everyone deals with at one time or another.

It can be debilitating to those who fight it regularly. Talking and getting help is a good thing. 

Heads up for a PM.


----------



## fishnstringer

*atcfisherman,*

like you and many others here I'm a Christian, but my approach to working with your problem is not a religious one. I believe God helps those who help themselves, and those that don't dwell on themselves, but who live for others. In your case, I suggest you consider adoption of children, as many have and do. In the situations where you are passing up an opportunity to participate in a wedding, funeral, etc. to sing with your choir, you are dwelling too much on yourself, and not the need of others. Share your love with others and they will return the favor, as your wife has. I am not putting you down for your depression problem, but we all have issues with situations or people that can get us down, but the difference in how those that are able to cope with it and those that let it make them depressed is the copers move on to more positive happenings. For instance, I'm in sales and substantially retired now, but when I was more active I made it a point to never go home on a negative phone call. I would stay at my office and continue to cold call until I got a positive response from a new potential customer. I'm also a father of two grown children that will probably never have children, thus no grandchildren for us either. However, we enjoy all of our siblings grandchildren, and our children's dogs or "our granddogs"!

Depression uses or wastes a tremendous amount of energy, and many lives. I've lost two of my friends over my life, due to their taking their own lives, so believe me your wife and friends are standing by wanting to help in any way they can, and that includes those of us responding here on 2cool. If you can relate to any of us responding here please feel free to PM us, for we wouldn't be responding if we didn't care.


----------



## atcfisherman

I really appreciate all the replies. I am actually overwhelmed at how many have replied and I personally thank each of your for your advice and guidance. Seeing this many replies and the content of them has really lifted me up.

As for treatment, I have been seeing a christian counselor for about 2 months. My wife goes with me and is extremely supportive and I am on medication. I am not bipolar, but I have dwelled on my past mistakes and the "could have beens" so much, that sometimes my mind won't quit. However, I do understand that God can heal me or at least give me the grace, strength and love to make it through. I hope to have a good weekend as I will be bow hunting Saturday and then church on Sunday. Again, I appreciated all the replies. They mean more than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## johnny

Hey Kelley...thanks for your support and friendship!


----------



## troutmauler

I'll probably be the unpopular vote, but get medical help. Depression is often a chemical imbalance, that your body is not producing enough of or not enough of. I did a study of this in college, and it is not to mess around with. Think of it like this, if you don't want to take a pill or whatever, and just try to be MAN enough to overcome yourself, you are only hurting those closest to you. If this was something that just now came to light, I would say to keep up what you're doing; however, this has been something you've been battleing for years. I'm a christian myself, and although prayers are powerful, I like to think that god also put intelligent persons to come up with medications to also help people get well. Meds won't cure completely, but may help you deal with your issues with a clearer mind. Think of it this way, a diabetic takes insulin, those with high colesterol take medications, cancer there is kemo, etc..., so why can't depression be controled with medication. Depression IS a disease! Like cancer it eats away at you, like heart disease, it takes some of your heart away from those who love you. Keep the prayers up, and go find a doctor to HELP you. I've been around those that have suffered from depression. I know the effects, and I also know how medication could help. Don't give up on the prayers, but sometimes you have to do things that you might be scared of. One of the wonders is here we are strangers, yet willing to help a brother out, and if this is powerful, imagine the help you'll be getting from those closest to you. You deserve it, and so do they.


----------



## essayons75

troutmauler said:


> I'll probably be the unpopular vote, but get medical help. Depression is often a chemical imbalance, that your body is not producing enough of or not enough of. I did a study of this in college, and it is not to mess around with. Think of it like this, if you don't want to take a pill or whatever, and just try to be MAN enough to overcome yourself, you are only hurting those closest to you. If this was something that just now came to light, I would say to keep up what you're doing; however, this has been something you've been battleing for years. I'm a christian myself, and although prayers are powerful, I like to think that god also put intelligent persons to come up with medications to also help people get well. Meds won't cure completely, but may help you deal with your issues with a clearer mind. Think of it this way, a diabetic takes insulin, those with high colesterol take medications, cancer there is kemo, etc..., so why can't depression be controled with medication. Depression IS a disease! Like cancer it eats away at you, like heart disease, it takes some of your heart away from those who love you. Keep the prayers up, and go find a doctor to HELP you. I've been around those that have suffered from depression. I know the effects, and I also know how medication could help. Don't give up on the prayers, but sometimes you have to do things that you might be scared of. One of the wonders is here we are strangers, yet willing to help a brother out, and if this is powerful, imagine the help you'll be getting from those closest to you. You deserve it, and so do they.


Actually you are the POPULAR vote. Great post! Our Faith keeps us centered, but seek help from good friends and M.D.s when needed. Combination therapy is the correct choice.


----------



## mastercylinder60

depression is indeed very real, and the causes are complex. heredity, personality, situations, and all kinds of things may be a factor in causing the neurotransmitter imbalances behind depression.

i suggest that you take life for what it is, not what you wish it had been, or what you hope it will be in the future. things like past regrets about what you could have or should have done, or the inabilty to have a child can all be contributing factors to the chemical imbalance that causes depression. diet can also be a big factor. 

i'm not a big believer in medicating depression because, in most cases, we are only addressing the symptoms, not the cause. it often helps tremendously to learn to just be happy with what you do have, and not sad or regretful about what you don't have. when it comes to depression, your outlook on life - past, present and future - can mean everything.

your christian faith may be very helpful to you, and that is a wonderful thing to have when confronting a situation like this. but, more than looking to god, you may need to look deeper within yourself for the solutions.


----------



## ktdtx

> Depression is real and it's a disease, not unlike cancer, diabetes and heart disease.


Exactly.

Your brain is a complex collection of electrical and chemical reactions--one "bad connection" or imbalance of chemicals can lead to real problems.

This is compounded by a lack of empathy or validation from others, leading you to doubt that you actually have a problem.

If you had an arrow in your neck or a bone sticking out of your leg friends would tell you to get medical help NOW! With a depression problem, these same well meaning friends tell you to "snap out of it".

Different approaches for each individual-talk therapy, diet, exercise, medicine(s) are all considerations.

Good Luck.


----------



## atcfisherman

I concur that depression is all of these mentioned here. That is why I am seeking help in several places, medical doctors, christian counselor, church friends, family and on here. I take medicine along with all of this. 

Now I have only been doing this for about 6 months at the most. Before that, I was dealing with it myself, although those around me knew I was depressed, I never mentioned it. My wife is my biggest supporter and I thank God for her. Since posting on here, I have felt better up until today.

I have come to the conclusion that my depression is caused by two factors, life questions/choices/etc and maybe a chemical imbalance. The chemical imbalance I say b/c of days like today. It started off OK, but it hit me like a ton of bricks tonight. It was like a light switch going off.

Anyway, thanks for the support and I am on a long winding road one step at a time.


----------



## atcfisherman

One thing that I struggle with is God not intervening in certain situations. I know that He has a will for all and I fully understand that the original sin caused not only the spiritual to be corrupted but the physical world too. The bible says that even creations groans for Christ to set things straight (my version ..LOL).

To see animals and kids and elderly abused or starving baffles me b/c the scriptures state that God is more concerned about us that we are about our own children. He won't give us a snake when we ask for food. Then why doesn't he do something about the animals and kids and elderly being abused and starving????

Also, a friend's son's wife died tonight. She was fine and all of a sudden had a aneurism and died. She was in her 20's and had a child. Why???? I know all the "traditional answers, but this has always bother me. 

Now the scriptures state that the rain falls on the man who builds his house on the sand and on the man who builds his house on the rock (Jesus), but I still struggle with why God doesn't reach down and take care of these problems.

I know if I had a child and I saw the neighbor abusing him/her, I would unload a can of whip on them. I would do anything to protect them. Wouldn't God do more?


----------



## Kyle Canada

I don't have the words and/or wisdom that the others above have but I just wanted to say that this was touching to read and brought tears to my eyes. We all go through stages of depression at some point in our lives. I will pray for you and hope things get better. 

Kyle


----------



## troutmauler

something I tell myself, without the bad times, we couldn't enjoy the good times. Also, the first verse to the serenity prayer God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. 

I know the serenity prayer is often used for AA and other rehab groups, but just take it for what it's worth, You can't be in control, no one can. Another bit of something I believe, for every death, there is birth, and for every tragedy, there is a miracle. I can't explain it, but it comes in all forms. Waking up and seeing a sunrise, hearing a baby cry or a childs laughter, the smile of another person you made smile, the ability to love, to think, to hope, to feel. If you're looking for a definate answer for your questions, I believe there is no definate answer.


----------



## troutmauler

By the way here is the rest of the serenity prayer

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen


----------



## bubbas kenner

Kyle Canada said:


> I don't have the words and/or wisdom that the others above have but I just wanted to say that this was touching to read and brought tears to my eyes. We all go through stages of depression at some point in our lives. I will pray for you and hope things get better.
> 
> Kyle


Brother you do have the words and are part of the signal to God on this site .I continue to pray for you ATC baytown brother as I deal with my own med problems.Keep the faith trust and obey Jesus did that for us .


----------



## RockportRobert

You do not get the answers to "why" in this life. One day, all the pieces will fit. Christ Himself asked of God "Why have You forsaken Me?" Even He didn't have the answers at that point in time. You have some tough questions, but God didn't choose the road for humankind, it is self-imposed. Can He fix it? Yes, and He will. In His time not ours.


----------



## KIKO

*X2*

You hit the botton line... monoamines are mood-related chemicals such as serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine are low in the brain during depressive episodes. They are usally taken over by chemicals produce when you feel sad such as adrenalin.

You've had it for too long and haven't been able to come out thru the methods you have been using. They will work wonders as a compiment to mediacation. I can sense the you have hit bottom, but you are telling us by going public with it, that you are starting to climb out.

Get medial attention immediately! Feeling better and feeling cured is not going to happen overnight. With the proper mediation you will feel some results in about a month or so. To feel cured, it will take almost as much time as you've lived with it. Your body got addicted to those bad chemicals for such as long time. Depression medication will help you body produce more serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine to create a balance. Those same chemicals will be produced naturally with LOVE. So part of you therapy sould be to LIVE LOVE, GIVE LOVE, MAKE LOVE, BREATH LOVE, LOVE EVEYONE ARROUND YOU AND ASK THEM TO LOVE YOU... I guarantee you will LOVE it...



troutmauler said:


> I'll probably be the unpopular vote, but get medical help. Depression is often a chemical imbalance, that your body is not producing enough of or not enough of. I did a study of this in college, and it is not to mess around with. Think of it like this, if you don't want to take a pill or whatever, and just try to be MAN enough to overcome yourself, you are only hurting those closest to you. If this was something that just now came to light, I would say to keep up what you're doing; however, this has been something you've been battleing for years. I'm a christian myself, and although prayers are powerful, I like to think that god also put intelligent persons to come up with medications to also help people get well. Meds won't cure completely, but may help you deal with your issues with a clearer mind. Think of it this way, a diabetic takes insulin, those with high colesterol take medications, cancer there is kemo, etc..., so why can't depression be controled with medication. Depression IS a disease! Like cancer it eats away at you, like heart disease, it takes some of your heart away from those who love you. Keep the prayers up, and go find a doctor to HELP you. I've been around those that have suffered from depression. I know the effects, and I also know how medication could help. Don't give up on the prayers, but sometimes you have to do things that you might be scared of. One of the wonders is here we are strangers, yet willing to help a brother out, and if this is powerful, imagine the help you'll be getting from those closest to you. You deserve it, and so do they.


----------



## atcfisherman

KIKO said:


> You hit the botton line... monoamines are mood-related chemicals such as serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine are low in the brain during depressive episodes. They are usally taken over by chemicals produce when you feel sad such as adrenalin.
> 
> You've had it for too long and haven't been able to come out thru the methods you have been using. They will work wonders as a compiment to mediacation. I can sense the you have hit bottom, but you are telling us by going public with it, that you are starting to climb out.
> 
> Get medial attention immediately! Feeling better and feeling cured is not going to happen overnight. With the proper mediation you will feel some results in about a month or so. To feel cured, it will take almost as much time as you've lived with it. Your body got addicted to those bad chemicals for such as long time. Depression medication will help you body produce more serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine to create a balance. Those same chemicals will be produced naturally with LOVE. So part of you therapy sould be to LIVE LOVE, GIVE LOVE, MAKE LOVE, BREATH LOVE, LOVE EVEYONE ARROUND YOU AND ASK THEM TO LOVE YOU... I guarantee you will LOVE it...


Thanks!! And you are right about it taking time. I know that although I often wish it wasn't so. I have had some christians tell me that either 1) my depression wasn't real or 2) that I just needed to "be happy". Well, those simple quick fixes don't work. God is the only quick fix and I am starting to believe He doesn't want this to be a quick fix, no matter how much I plead with Him. I guess He wants me to focus on Him and take it day by day.

*"One day at a time, Lord Jesus. That's all I'm asking from you."
"Lord give me the strength to do all the things that you have me do."
"Yesterday's gone, Lord Jesus. And tomorrow may never be mine."
"So give me the strength and show me the way, one day at a time."*

Not sure if I got all the lyrics right, but I often have to sing that to get by.


----------



## V-Bottom

Been ten yrs w/ meds now.No quick fix, if any at all. Good luck


----------



## fishingcacher

I have read all the previous posts and there is some good advice that has been given. I applaud you for your honesty. Sometimes events in our lives may trigger a depression that is very difficult for us to overcome no matter how much we try to get out of feeling the depressed. I it good that you have sought medical attention. It may requiring getting the porper medication as each person reacts to medication in a different way. I also know that sometimes we may tend to look inward towards ourselves since that is where the problem is but I know that letting go of the past and looking forward is the best thing to do if you can. Giving to others less fortunate may actually be very therapeutic.

Phil 3:12-14

*12*Not that I have already obtained all this, or have already been made perfect, but I press on to take hold of that for which Christ Jesus took hold of me. *13*Brothers, I do not consider myself yet to have taken hold of it. But one thing I do: Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead, *14*I press on toward the goal to win the prize for which God has called me heavenward in Christ Jesus.


----------



## V-Bottom

Mine was started when I was very very young , thanks to my dear ole' abusive dad. Then , no one ever heard about this as being a disease. So the physical and mental abuse hung w/ me and my 2 sisters all these yrs. Some things in our lives we try to put in a closet and forget. Never happen..You have folks say that , "just put it behind U and move, think of other things, stop be so concerned about it...ain't goin to happen". Meds try to camaflauge the symtoms, may lead to more. They are many kinds out there that may help, U may have to be on more than one med. for this. Despite all, crapp still lingers on. The mind is a strange thing, and what it can do to people. Being occupied w/ something U like to do helps. Not always easy , I know. Our BOOK is already written. Each day is a page, I see each yr. is a chapter. God wrote ur book. He wrote mine. Hes not going to take back what He's already wrote for us. The pages will end someday...we just have to play it out. If we are to have a good day tomorrow, well....we will just have to wait and see what He wrote. Luck to ya..


----------



## wallhanger

I'm not sure exactly when it happened but several years back when questioning why things happened to me and around me I came to the resolve that it was not for me to question. God has a plan and makes ALL the decisions for us. We may act out differently than He would want us to and therefore choices we make can have bad outcomes. I realize now that when something happens it is for a reason. I accept that God made that decision and I must trust in His judgement. Things come so much easier now that I feel this understanding. My father died this year after battling cancer. It was tough to watch but I was by his side every minute. I asked God to not let him suffer and was accepting when God called him on January 31st. My father now sees the glory behind belief and understands so much more than us as to why. One day we'll all be called and the answers as to why will all be understood.


----------



## TripleSranch

Depression I have fought that battle and i still get knocked down sometimes. Depression is just like happiness everyone experiences it EVERYONE.I sought help and all that was givin to me was pills and very little advice I to am a christian. And I prayed for years until one night about 9 years ago I watch a info commercial about anxiety and depression . I was very very skeptical . But in my mind there is no doubt GOD lead me to this and it totally changed my life. It's Attacking anxiety and depression, by The midwest center. It works ,but not over night but it does work. Just google attacking anxiety and depression with Lucinda Bassett and maybe give it a try . GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## Hogsticker24

On Monday nights I go to function a my church called Celebrate Recovery. Its for anyone one with hurts, habits and hang ups. It helped me out with alot of stuff. Its at Gateway Church on 2351 between 45 and hwy 3. Hardest thing was for me to get out of my truck and walk across the parking lot the first time but im glad i did. PM me if your intrested in going i will be there. starts at 7


----------



## capt.sandbar

I pray for you as well ACT. Having the strength to open up about a topic like this shows you have inner strength, strong inner strength. Everyone who has posted here have already touched on all of the sources of overcoming your situation.
As for not having children, I can only suggest adoption or possibly assisting or helping with any deprived group of children. Become a mentor. You will feel rewards in your heart for your deeds. And you have to keep your faith that God has put you here for a reason. You may not see it right away, but keep your head high and walk the right path and beleive. God bless you brother.


----------



## wangler

Like you, I too thought depression was in your head and if I couldn't "Man Up" then something was wrong with me. What BS. Although I am still one tough hombre, I agree with Troutmauler

After a struggle with a minor illness(CANCER) and other age related illness's (never thought it would happen), I sought medical help for depression.

if you live in the Houston area I can send you my doc's contact info. If you do not, then let me know where you live and I will find a pyschiatrist that specializes in meds. Tried several meds, but Lexapro works best for me. Saved my life, my marriage, and my friends.

Your triangle: God, medication, best friends.

PS: We need to patch you up so that we can "See you on the water - and Happy!"


----------



## TripleSranch

*Help is HERE*



TripleSranch said:


> Depression I have fought that battle and i still get knocked down sometimes. Depression is just like happiness everyone experiences it EVERYONE.I sought help and all that was givin to me was pills and very little advice I to am a christian. And I prayed for years until one night about 9 years ago I watch a info commercial about anxiety and depression . I was very very skeptical . But in my mind there is no doubt GOD lead me to this and it totally changed my life. It's Attacking anxiety and depression, by The midwest center. It works ,but not over night but it does work. Just google attacking anxiety and depression with Lucinda Bassett and maybe give it a try . GOD BLESS YOU.


 http://www.stresscenter.com/mwc/
this is the link to there web site/ IT IS A HOME STUDY COURSE YOU DO AT YOUR OWN SPEED. I AND SOME MY OTHER MANLY FRINDS PRAYED THAT THIS WOULD HELP OR EVEN CURE.IT IS AND EXCELLENT TOOL TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE CAUSES OF (DEPRESSION) noticed i did not call it an illness. YOU LIKE SO MANY OF US WILL UNDRESTAND HOW TO KEEP IT UNDERCONTROL OR IN SOME CASES.MY GOAL IS TO LET YOU KNOW THERE IS A LOT BETTER WORLD OUT THERE. SO PLEASE LOOK IN TO IT, AND PLEASE DON'T MAKE DEPPRESION RULE YOUR LIFE. GOD IS JUST CHANGING U INTO SOMETHING GREAT.fAITH, PATIENCE,AND THIS PROGRAM WILL HELP GET OUT OF THAT HOLE OF DESPAIR, don't see youself as a vitim. i JUST PROUD TO HAVE BEEN ABLE TO TALK TO A MAN WHO IS STRONG ENOUGH TO ADMIT THERE'S A PROPLEM. AND JESUS WILL WALK YOU RIGHT THROUGH. ALL GLORY BE TO GOD .... pm ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS. GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## wangler

I reached out to God, and YES he was there - bolstered my strength and resolve on those terribly long nights in the hospital. I am convinced, however, that HE wants you to find your way - "heal thyself".

Medication is not for everyone, but it DEFINITELY works for me. Without it, I would either not be here, or would be much less of a person that I am today. I started out with 20mg of Lexapro and have titrated down to 5mg.

Real depression is a tricky thing. Meds work for me - they make me normal (however, I would not know this without the observance of my loving wife and 1-2 close friends).


----------



## TripleSranch

*Advise*



JustAddWater2 said:


> :bounce:Hey Brother Baytownian, get up off your arse, hold your chin up and go check you *PM's*. I don't have kids at 54 and battling depression for over 40 years. Get up Soldier we got work to do.


Sometimes this is good advice but somtimes it it not .The more you understand your enemy the more easily he is defeated. knowledge along with prayer is a powerful tool, to fend off your advesary


----------

